# Lodge Website



## Illuminatio (Nov 12, 2014)

I recently finished up a website for our lodge and just thought I'd share. 

---------- (previously linked site, but we've now converted to using a site system from our Grand Lodge database system)

Previously they did not have any sort of web presence so I felt this was something I could do to contribute. The Lodge is pretty excited about it and it seems that it's already working. Earlier this week our Secretary received an email from a possible new candidate that was asking about information he'd read on the site. I believe we'll be seeing him at dinner soon!


----------



## dmurawsky (Nov 13, 2014)

Nice job!


----------



## Illuminatio (Dec 4, 2014)

dmurawsky said:


> Nice job!



Thanks very much!


----------



## Morris (Dec 4, 2014)

ShawnC said:


> Thanks very much!


Nice job! Did you build that from scratch or a service with a template. Layout is great


----------



## Illuminatio (Dec 4, 2014)

Morris said:


> Nice job! Did you build that from scratch or a service with a template. Layout is great



Thank you! It was actually built using WordPress which I would probably describe more as a "platform" than anything. It was originally a blogging tool, but has now become much more capable through plugins, themes and plenty of other available manipulation. You can get it to do pretty much anything you could want.


----------



## Txmason (Dec 9, 2014)

@ShawnC  I love the website! What did you use to design it? I am the designer for our lodge www.sanjacinto106.org

I use bluehost.com and use weebly. Can you help?


----------



## Blake Bowden (Dec 9, 2014)

Nice work!


----------



## Bro Darren (Dec 9, 2014)

http://www.d4rr3n.com is a website that I am working on for my Lodge.


----------



## Illuminatio (Dec 9, 2014)

Thanks for the kind words Brothers! 

@Txmason - I used WordPress to design the site. Unfortunately I haven't heard of Weebly before myself, so I'm afraid I may not be too much help. What sort of assistance were you looking for? Feel free to shoot me a private message and I'll be happy to answer whatever I can though.


----------



## Illuminatio (Dec 9, 2014)

Bro Darren said:


> http://www.d4rr3n.com is a website that I am working on for my Lodge.



Looking like a great start there @Bro Darren! Be sure and let us know when you've got it done so we can check it out!


----------



## Ghost (Dec 21, 2014)

ShawnC said:


> I recently finished up a website for our lodge and just thought I'd share.
> 
> EdwardsvilleMasons.org
> 
> Previously they did not have any sort of web presence so I felt this was something I could do to contribute. The Lodge is pretty excited about it and it seems that it's already working. Earlier this week our Secretary received an email from a possible new candidate that was asking about information he'd read on the site. I believe we'll be seeing him at dinner soon!


Nice Work


----------



## bezobrazan (Dec 21, 2014)

Looks great!  Wonderful job brother.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 22, 2014)

Great job!


----------



## Bro. Staton (Dec 28, 2014)

Nice work fellas....


----------



## Illuminatio (Dec 28, 2014)

Thanks again everyone! We've still been receiving a great response since putting it online, with several inquiries regarding membership directly from the site (a couple of which I believe are now in the pipeline for us to be voting on petitions soon), and even a request to rent the building for a wedding (didn't see that one coming).


----------



## jwardl (Dec 29, 2014)

Looks good, brother!


----------



## twhaley67 (Jan 29, 2015)

Very nice, looks very professional!


----------

